# FX6 and 407 on 135g



## boardpow (May 16, 2020)

Hi Everyone. 1st post here.

I am setting up a new 135g aquarium coming from a 75g. On my 75 I have a Fluval 407 and a HOB.

I was thinking of getting a new FX6 and reuse my 407 for a new 135. Will that be sufficient?

Plan on having 30ish or so males.

Thanks for your time and knowledge.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Welcome to C-F!!

You should be just fine with both those filters on the 135G tank. What will be the dimensions of the new tank?


----------



## boardpow (May 16, 2020)

Appreciate the response.

72X18X24 is the tank dimension.

I was considering replacing the FLuval407 with a FX4, maybe another FX6. I found a thread here with just that debate. Good info.

I think I will stick with the 407 and FX6, unless I start seeing issues.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm not sure what issues you mean when choosing which filters for your new tank so please explain what you are thinking.

Filters are used to collect at least some dirt and debris, provide a place for nitrifying bacteria to reside in an oxygenated environment due to water flow through the filter and also to provide water movement in the aquarium. They will need to be cleaned regularly do remove debris but that frequency depends on how quickly they get dirty. Allowing them to stay dirty just keeps the debris trapped in the filter while the debris gets broken down.


----------

